# Hello friends, Do you know what is Autism ?



## aashrithasharma (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello friends, Do you know what is Autism ?

Autism is renowned as a 'spectrum disorder,' because the severity of symptoms ranges from a mild learning and communal disability to a critical impairment, with multiple problems and highly unusual behavior. The disorder may happen solely, or with accompanying problems such as mental retardation or seizures. Autism is not a uncommon disorder, being the third most common developmental disorder, more widespread than Down's Syndrome. normally, about 20 in a population of 10,000 persons will be autistic or have autistic symptoms. 80% of those influenced by autism are young men. Autism is found throughout the world, in families of all financial, social, and racial background.


----------

